# Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide



## Regs (3. Aug. 2010)

Guten Morgen,

heute geht es endlich los: das Oase Teichbecken mit 2500 Litern (Lake Titicaca) ist gerade angeliefert worden.

   

Morgen kommt der Bagger, übermorgen die Pumpe und Filter. 250 Meter weiter liegt der Mühlenteich, der als Pflanzenspender dienen wird.

Hier: http://reiterurlaub-islandpferd.de/ sieht man, dass der kleine Gartenteich einige größere Vorbilder hat. Er war ursprünglich als Eisvogel-Futterstation geplant worden, jedoch ist diese Vogelart - wie fast überall in Deutschland - von dem langen, strengen Winter so gezehntet worden dass wir in diesem Jahr noch keinen Eisvogel gesehen oder gehört haben.

Jetzt legen wir ihn erst Mal an und schauen wie das alles funktioniert. Fotos von den Fortschritten stelle ich dann hier ein.

VG Regine


----------



## Regs (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Heute Morgen um 7.30 Uhr kam der Bagger, nachdem ich die Nacht über vor Aufregung kaum schlafen konnte.
Jetzt, um 16.30 Uhr ist fast alles soweit fertig. Die Lebensadern zur Pumpe müssen noch eingebuddelt werden, das machen wir heute Abend noch.

Die Pumpe und Filter kamen heute auch schon und arbeiten problemlos. Unsere Handwerker mit dem Bagger haben auch gleich einen großen, flachen Feldstein durch gebohrt, der jetzt als Sprudelstein fungiert.

Die ersten geschenkten Pflanzen stehen im Teich und am Rand, u.a. __ Binsen und __ Wollgras. __ Schilf bekomme ich heute Abend noch und morgen wohl eine kleine Seerose. 

Wir freuen uns sehr über den Teich und ich danke allen, die uns in der entscheidenden Phase noch wichtige Fragen beantwortet haben. 

VG Regine


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine,

das sieht ja wirklich schon sehr schön aus!
Da habt ihr es aber gut, dass die Arbeit euch von einem Bagger abgenommen wurde .
Der Sprudelstein sieht auch total gut aus.
Aber eins muß ich noch dazu sagen: mit dem __ Schilf, das würde ich mir überlegen. Das wuchert euch bald den ganzen Teich zu. Irgendwo hier im Forum steht das sicherlich auch.

Ich sehe da aber bei euch noch gaaaaanz viel Platz - hoffentlich reicht euch der Teich so, nicht, dass ihr nachher im nächsten Jahr wieder anfangt und den Teich vergrößern wollt. Ihr wäret nicht die ersten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regina, (quasi Fast-Nachbarin)
herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Ordentlich was geschafft an einem Tag - Glückwunsch!
Schaut schon gut aus.
Im nächsten Jahr werden dann die noch zu setzenden Pflanzen den Teich erorbert haben


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine ? 
Warum habt Ihr bei so viel Platz nicht gleich größer gebaut ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## buddler (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

weil man immer 2.3.4...........mal baut


----------



## Regs (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Guten Morgen,

na mal sehen ob wir nächstes Jahr noch einen großen Folienteich dahinter setzen und einen Bachlauf dazwischen.  Wir musste fix fertig werden weil wir in der Gästesaison sind und unseren Gästen keine Riesen-Baustelle mit Maschinenlärm über Tage zumuten können. Weil mein Mann meinem Vorschlag gewogen war, habe ich nicht lange gezögert, die Idee ist schon im letzten Jahr geboren und hat auf Umsetzung gewartet.. 

@Maja ich hab das geschenkte __ Schilf jetzt in einen Pflanzkorb gesteckt - wuchert es darüber hinaus? Mit einem Brotmesser lässt es sich zerteilen - ich hatte gestern zunächst Mühe einige Pflanzen aus dem festen Wurzelgeflecht zu separieren bis ich auf die Idee kam. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass Schilf das Wasser gut filtert und für klares Wasser sorgt. Ich behalte es im Auge.

Eva-Maria hoffentlich hast Du Recht und alles wächst gut an. 

VG Regine


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hi Regine,
willkommen an Board. 
Na das war ja mal ein "Blitzbau" den ihr da zelebriert habt. So schnell wird selten ein Teich angelegt. 
Wie so manch anderer schon gesagt hat:
..auch ich sehe da vieeeeeeeeeeeeeele Quadratmeter die man in Wasser umwandeln kann.
Wenn euch die Sucht jetzt dann so richtig erwischt hat könnt ihr dem Baggerfahrer gleich mal Bescheid sagen wann der nächste Aushubtermin ist. 

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Teich.

P.S.: Das Schif kann dir auch aus einem Pflanzkorb auswitschen. Hier ist enge und stetige Kontrolle ratsam.


----------



## Regs (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Frank,

ja ein Blitzbau, das stimmt. Da wir beide noch nie ein Aquarium hatten ist das unser Lehrstück in Sachen Teichbau.

Ich bin sehr gespannt ob "unsere" Vögel, die über das Jahr gefüttert werden, mit dem Teich etwas anfangen können und vielleicht darin baden werden, wann einige der hier ohnehin in Massen vorkommenden Erdkröten das Minigewässer gefunden haben und ob sich __ Libellen dort einfinden oder sich eine __ Ringelnatter sehen lässt. Eigentlich bescheuert weil 250m weiter schon der Mühlenteich mit den anschließenden Fischteichen ist. Aber so direkt vor der __ Nase ist das doch schon etwas anderes.

Hm das __ Schilf werde ich im Auge behalten. In das Becken ein wachsen kann es ja wohl hoffentlich nicht - ich werde dann ab und an das Brotmesser schwingen um es kurz zu halten. 

VG Regine


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Servus Regine

Herzlich Willkommen

Zum Teichbau nur soviel ..... soviel Platz möchte ich haben 

Aber mehr zu deinem Avatar ... ein Eisvogel ziert es ..... gibts so hervorragende Fotos Vogelfotos, [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/199/]wie deine Schmetterlinge[/URL] (im übrigen Foto #1 zeigt einen __ Admiral, #2 einen __ C-Falter), von diesen  .... ich denke wir haben eine hervorragende Fotografien "an Land gezogen" .... 

Mögt Ihr bei der Teicherweiterung immer viel Licht haben 

Edit: Es gibt auch einen Thread über Schmetterlinge, wie auch einen über Vögel


----------



## Regs (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Helmut,

wir kennen uns wohl aus einem Fotoforum, in dem ich auch nach dem Wechsel zu Canon ab und an mit lese.  Beruflich fotografiere ich Pferde, privat aber auch alles mögliche andere, was sich bewegt, vor allem Vögel und Säugetiere. Danke für Deinen Hinweis auf die beiden Foto-Threads, das passt ja prima! 



> Mögt Ihr bei der Teicherweiterung immer viel Licht haben


  - Danke! Erstmal warten bis der Muskelkater weg ist, ich habe gestern auch tüchtig geschippt und Steine geschleppt. Danach überlegen wir mal neu..

Liebe Grüsse
Regine


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Servus Regine

Danke, daß du mir die Erinnerung zurück gebracht hast ..... 
War schon ewig nimmer im SUF ..... 

Willst nicht deine hervorragende HP in deinem Profil hinterlegen 

Freue mich schon deine wunderschönen Fotos zu bewundern ....

Fotos sind hier immer gerne gesehen ... ja eigentlich fast ein muß ..... 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut
der, der jetzt garnet weiß ob er in einem Teichforum oder Fotoforum ist


----------



## Regs (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank, das ist ja nett. Die Website ist verlinkt.

Ja, das SUF und die Sony Alphas - das war eine schöne Zeit, bis mich der Kamera-Test von Blackmike zum Systemwechsel bewogen hat. Wie ich sah, bist Du auch bei Canon angekommen und auch in der FC aktiv gewesen. Das Internet ist ein Dorf, oder?


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Servus Regine

Dein Werdegang, war auch mein Werdegang .... ich bereue es keine Sekunde .... 

Bei mir war es auch "Blacky" .... 

Minolta/KonicaMinolta/Sony ... war net schlecht, wenn die ein ordentliches AF-Modul zustande gebracht hätten ... die Linsen sind Top, aber was ich heute gelesen habe ... wird es bald keinen VF-Sensor mehr geben ... damit auch keine 850/900er mehr  ... schade drum 

 In der FC bin ich nur mehr sporadisch ... aber hin und wieder lade ich mal ein Bild hoch :beten

Ja, wie klein ist die Welt 

Edit: darum freue ich mich umsomehr das du jetzt hier bist und deine schönen Bilder hier zeigst ...


----------



## Regs (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Helmut,
ich bereue es auch keine Sekunde. Über die 50D zur 1DMark III habe ich jetzt zwei EOS 7D - meine absolute Traumkamera mit TOP AF.

Ich war gerade in Deiner Galerie und habe entdeckt, dass Du auch da ganz schön auf den Fisch gekommen bist ;-) Viele schöne Fotos diverser Tierarten sah ich bei Dir - das ist schon ein tolles Hobby!

Freut mich, Dich hier zu treffen!


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Guten Morgen,
leider haben wir unser erstes Problem(chen). Der schöne Sprudelstein wurde von den Handwerkern auf den Beckenrand gelegt - der hat sich an der Stelle inzwischen um etwa 5cm gesenkt und hinten läuft Wasser hinter die Teichschale. Gestern haben wir uns erst gewundert, weshalb soviel Wasser aus dem Teich fehlt bis der Stein genauer angeschaut wurde.

Wie kriegen wir die Sache dicht? Auf die Idee, den Stein sozusagen aufzubocken damit er nicht mehr auf den Beckenrand drückt, sind wir natürlich schon gekommen. Wenn er darüber schwebt, läuft aber das Wasser erst recht wieder unter dem Stein zurück statt in das Becken.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das Problem zu lösen ist ? (Fotos sind auf der ersten Seite)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Guten morgen Regine

Das ist aber ärgerlich 

Ich würde unter dem Stein, ausserhalb des Beckenrandes, ein Betonfundament machen.
Also Stein weg > 30 - 40 cm abgraben, auf einer Fläche von 50 * 50 cm > dieses Loch mit Beton auffüllen, ca. 5cm über Beckenrand > Vlies & Teichfolie und nochmals Vlies darüber > sicherstellen das die Folie nur einen Abfluß in den Teich hat (den Beton so formen) > Beton austrocknen lassen (ohne Vlies & Folie darauf) > Folie mit [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p815_Innotec-Adheseal-Kartusche-290-ml.html"]Innotec Adheasal [/DLMURL]am Beckenrand ankleben > Stein drauf ..... das war es ....

Danach dürfte der Stein sich nicht mehr senken :beten


----------



## Totto (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Guten Morgen Regine,

ich würde es genauso wie Helmut machen, allerdings würde ich den Beton in einem alten Eimer anmischen bis zum Rand des Eimers und diesen auch darin austrocknen lassen. Dann am Beckenrand als Fundament für euren Stein versenken. Hat den Vorteil, das man den Eimer/Beton leicht wieder herausholen kann  alles Andere wie von Helmut beschrieben.

L.G.
Torsten


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Guten Morgen Ihr Zwei,

vielen Dank! Inzwischen überlegen wir schon, einen Wasserspeier einzusetzen den man an den Beckenrand stellen kann aber um den schönen Stein tut es uns echt leid. Ich zeige meinem Mann mal die Eimer-Methode, mal sehen ob er sich das so zutraut. 

Einen großen, ovalen alten Farbeimer der passen würde, habe ich gerade im Stall noch gesehen. Wenn man den etwas schräg in die Erde einbuddelt so dass eine abschüssige Fläche entsteht könnte es passen. Wie dick muss der Beton sein - doch nicht wirklich ein Farbeimer voll bis zum Rand oder doch? Wir haben noch einen Sack Schnellzement o.ä., der müsste doch gehen, oder?


----------



## Totto (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Schnellzement geht natürlich, allerdings härtet das Zeug extrem schnell aus man muss sich wirklich mit dem verarbeiten beeilen. Den Eimer könnt Ihr auch unten mit Sand befüllen, würde mal sagen zur Hälfte, und dann den Zement bis zum Rand auffüllen. Den Zement wie in der Beschreibung anrühren, je dicker (weniger Wasser), desto schneller härtet er aus.


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Alles klar, Torsten,
so machen wir es. Man kann ja auch für den Schlauch Plastikfolie oben auf den Schnellzement legen und eine tiefe Furche eindrücken. 

Dann noch das Vlies auf den Zementblock, die Folie drauf und verkleben und auf die Folie ein Stück Vlies auf dem dann der Stein lagert, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

Das hört sich gut an, so probieren wir es - vielen Dank, Helmut und Torsten!


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine,

viel Erfolg - toll wäre es, wenn Ihr Fotos von der Aktion machen würdet - quasi als Anleitung für den nächsten...


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Christine,
mach ich doch gerne.

Meinem Mann Hannes ist beim Stichwort  "Wasserspeier" etwas eingefallen. Er hat vor dem Teichbecken ein Loch gegraben in dem der große Feldstein sicher aufgestellt werden kann - und der Wasserstrahl sprudelt jetzt  nicht mehr über den Stein sondern kommt in einer Fontäne aus ihm heraus. Die Lösung gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut und das war dann auch wirklich schnell und einfach gemacht.

Hier sind die Beweisfotos von links und von rechts..


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine,

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Totto (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine,

super gelöst

L.G. Torsten


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Servus Regine

 Spitze


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Ihr,

freut mich, dass es Euch auch gefällt. Insgesamt sieht der Teich jetzt ziemlich chaotisch aus mit den vielen durcheinander stehenden Pflanzen. Na das wird sich wohl noch sortieren wenn sie erst mal an- und weiter gewachsen sind.


----------



## niri (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine, 

eure Lösung ist elegant , jedoch sehe ich da auch eine Gefahr :shock. Sollte die Pumpe mal aus irgendeinem Grund schwächer pumpen, läuft das Wasser unter Umständen neben das Becken und der Teich wird leergepumpt. Ich würde den Stein höher platzieren und eine Art kleinen Bachlauf mit Teichfolie drunter als sicherere Variante wählen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Ina,

Du hast Recht - darüber müssen wir noch mal nachdenken.  - danke!


----------



## Regs (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo,
das erste Frühjahr mit der Teichschale und sie sieht schon nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus wie auf Seite 1 des Threads. Da die Schale statt in schwarz in einem eigenartigen blau geliefert wurde, haben wir aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht..

Hier ein paar Impressionen von dem kleinen Teich, der uns viel Freude bereitet. Seine 10 Bewohner (__ Shubunkin, Sarasa, __ Goldfisch) haben den Winter gut überstanden.


----------



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*



niri schrieb:


> Hallo Regine,
> 
> eure Lösung ist elegant , jedoch sehe ich da auch eine Gefahr :shock. Sollte die Pumpe mal aus irgendeinem Grund schwächer pumpen, läuft das Wasser unter Umständen neben das Becken und der Teich wird leergepumpt. Ich würde den Stein höher platzieren und eine Art kleinen Bachlauf mit Teichfolie drunter als sicherere Variante wählen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Niri,
Deine Warnung habe ich nie aus den Augen verloren. Einem Freund von uns ist eine witzige Lösung eingefallen. Er hatte noch ein Stück Kupferrohr in der Stärke des Anschluß-Pumpenschlauches und passender Länge. Das haben wir jetzt so eingebaut, dass selbst ein "Pinkelstrahl" immer ins Becken trifft.

Kupfer gilt zwar als ungesund aber das Rohr ist sehr kurz und es steht kein Wasser darin ab.
Das Rohr führt komplett durch den Stein. Hinten wurde der Schlauch gekürzt und so erhitzt, dass er über das Rohr gezogen werden konnte. Eine Schlauchschelle hält ihn zusätzlich fest.

Danach habe ich alles wieder zugemacht. Die Gefahr, dass der Teich womöglich ausläuft, sollte damit gebannt sein.


----------



## Martin J (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Nachbarin schöne gegend wo du wohnst war schon oft  da an dem forellensee  leider giebt es den ja nicht mehr ... 
(unser großer fischteich ist da ganz in der nähe liegt zwischen  Hiddingen und Rutenmühlen links seitig im wald)


----------



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Martin,
zwischen Hiddingen und Rutenmühle liegen ja mehrere Teiche - welcher ist Deiner?

Du meinst vermutlich Hans' Forellenpuff, oder? Er macht jetzt nur noch Aufzucht und räuchert, die Angelei hat sich wohl nicht gelohnt. Wegen der Fischotter zäunt er gerade seinen ehemaligen Angelteich mit Elektrozaun. Das ist auch schade für unsere Gäste - die Männer und die Jungs haben gerne am Teich gesessen.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine 

das mit dem Kupfer würde ich lassen, Killt leider auf dauer deine  Pflanzen :evil

Aber das Rohr gibt es ja auch in Edelstahl 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Martin J (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Regine mein Fischteich liegt an der Rutenmühler str und dann links im wald


----------

